# ☆ CELESTE & SAHARA! + free items <3



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

no fee! also holding a garage sale ;; ^_^ have seen a few shooting stars!

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

oh! apparently sahara is visiting 2 :0


----------



## Tiffany (May 21, 2020)

may i come over?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> may i come over?


will dm!


----------



## zetapsicq (May 21, 2020)

I would love to visit. Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

i’d love to come see celeste, please! :>


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

i'd love to come visit when you get a chance (and hello for like the 3rd time)!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Mary said:


> i'd love to come visit when you get a chance (and hello for like the 3rd time)!


ahh hi <3 tysm for frequently coming lol


----------



## Mil (May 21, 2020)

I would love to come over


----------



## wilky (May 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit please!


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (May 21, 2020)

would love to come over as well!


----------



## Quinni (May 21, 2020)

Hope you don't mind if I can come over too!


----------



## azurill (May 21, 2020)

Hello , May I please visit Celeste


----------



## Soldarian (May 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## xshadowbunny (May 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit if youre still open!


----------



## Karlexus (May 21, 2020)

Hi, can I please visit?


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 21, 2020)

May I come visit?


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 21, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Quinni said:


> Hope you don't mind if I can come over too!





azurill said:


> Hello , May I please visit Celeste





Soldarian said:


> I'd like to visit please!





xshadowbunny said:


> I'd love to visit if youre still open!





Karlexus said:


> Hi, can I please visit?





atlantisblue9 said:


> May I come visit?





k1234_acnh said:


> Hi! I'd love to come!



ahh i didn't get notifs ;_; after the maintenance!!


----------



## m i d o r i (May 21, 2020)

Hi, I would love to visit, if you are still open


----------



## Quinni (May 21, 2020)

Is the garage sale apart of your other post?


----------



## Gazer297 (May 21, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

will be sending out dodo codes soon!

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Quinni said:


> Is the garage sale apart of your other post?


yeah! :'D


----------



## basilica (May 21, 2020)

could i please visit? ^^


----------



## djc3791 (May 21, 2020)

I'd love to come see Celeste please

Edit: Nvm, I got in another island!


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 21, 2020)

If theres space I would love to visit <3


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 21, 2020)

I'd also love to visit if possible!


----------



## Applebunny (May 21, 2020)

If like to visit if possible!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

ah so sorry everyone ;=; i don't know how the connection got interrupted--just lmk if you still wanna stop by via pm


----------



## Gazer297 (May 21, 2020)

I would like to try again if possible.  
My celeste and sahara items disappeared


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 21, 2020)

I’d like to visit if you’re still open.


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

i'll be letting in 4 people at a time for now to avoid constant loading screens ^_^

edit: also please leave via airport!


----------



## jynxy87 (May 21, 2020)

I would love to come over when you have some room please.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if possible!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

i've been going at this for three hours so i'm a little drowsy--if i missed you please dm me ^_^


----------



## anothermeli101 (May 21, 2020)

Hi, may I come over?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

i'll be locking the thread after 30 mins (++will not be taking pm requests) tysm for coming!! hopefully i wasn't a terrible host ;_;


----------



## xshadowbunny (May 22, 2020)

You were an amazing host <3 thank you so much


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

xshadowbunny said:


> You were an amazing host <3 thank you so much


omg tysm  that just made my day!!!


----------

